# CLA as a Dietary Supplement?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

CLA as a Dietary Supplement? Conjugated linoleic acid (CLA), is the broader term used to describe a mixture of different forms of linoleic acid. Discovered by chance in 1978 by Michael W. Pariza, CLA naturally occurs in small amounts in the meat and dairy products of ruminant animals; that is, animals that chew their cud, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

